# Need 2.1 Speakers for Desktop under 3k



## teaj (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi guys, my Creative SBS 5.1 speaker died on me after 7 years. I need a 2.1 system now as 5.1 took a lot of space. I will be using speakers in a medium sized room and I listen to music and watch movies too. Currently I am looking at Creative Inspire T3300. Can anyone suggest a better option, maybe Logitech, F & D or some other brand. I am looking for speakers with nice bass and clear sound output (Important) from the satellites. I've never used another desktop speaker apart from Creative. Budget is around 3k.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 27, 2015)

teaj said:


> Hi guys, my Creative SBS 5.1 speaker died on me after 7 years. I need a 2.1 system now as 5.1 took a lot of space. I will be using speakers in a medium sized room and I listen to music and watch movies too. Currently I am looking at Creative Inspire T3300. Can anyone suggest a better option, maybe Logitech, F & D or some other brand. I am looking for speakers with nice bass and clear sound output (Important) from the satellites. I've never used another desktop speaker apart from Creative. Budget is around 3k.



did you buy one?


----------



## sandynator (Mar 27, 2015)

For clear sound forget low end creatives which are just bass bloats. 
F&D are decent but Logitech would be bass heavy again IMO.

See if you can source *Edifier X600 which has larger 6.5 bass driver* 
OR
Spend some more for *Edifier C2* if available.


*Edifier X400 is available on snapdeal @ 2250 which has 5.5 inch bass driver*


----------



## teaj (Mar 27, 2015)

sandynator said:


> For clear sound forget low end creatives which are just bass bloats.
> F&D are decent but Logitech would be bass heavy again IMO.
> 
> See if you can source *Edifier X600 which has larger 6.5 bass driver*
> ...



I read in reviews that F & D A521 is good in sound but I have heard a lot about F & D speaker's bad durability and how they malfunction in short period of time. I wouldnt want a speaker that is not durable. Logitech is decent but I have no clue about what model to buy as I have never had any experience with the brand. Edifier is a good brand and I have read many good things about C2? Is it really that good? Whats the best quote i can get for it? Its 4.5k on snapdeal and c2 plus is 5k. I can only spend 3k and 3.5k maybe. Is Edifier X400/600 better than Creative inspire t3300.


----------



## sandynator (Mar 28, 2015)

Firstly Edifier X400 /600 are better to creatives basic & similarly priced speakers but seriously no idea of T3300.
Do search for some videos on youtube for reference. If you get X600[almost similar in output to C2] with warranty go for it. 
On snapdeal it was around 2900 when in stock. Edifier X400 is also good IMO. 

I have used Creative Inspire M2600 for last 7.5yrs & in Feb 2015 got C2 just looking at their price while some offers [3350 when I checked].
I had plans to install Creatives in my car but after listening to Edifier C2 I started hating them more & felt like throwing them away. So threw them on OLX at an throw away price of Rs.1200/-  {Purchase price Rs.2100/- in August 2007}


----------



## GhorMaanas (Apr 1, 2015)

teaj said:


> I read in reviews that F & D A521 is good in sound but I have heard a lot about F & D speaker's bad durability and how they malfunction in short period of time. I wouldnt want a speaker that is not durable. Logitech is decent but I have no clue about what model to buy as I have never had any experience with the brand. Edifier is a good brand and I have read many good things about C2? Is it really that good? Whats the best quote i can get for it? Its 4.5k on snapdeal and c2 plus is 5k. I can only spend 3k and 3.5k maybe. Is Edifier X400/600 better than Creative inspire t3300.



can't comment on others' experiences, but my own F5090 has been working very well since past 3.5 years, as is a friend's A520 from the past 2 or so years.
edifier is also good. using DA5000 Pro since the same time as the above. malfunctions occur across various brands. wouldn't be quite correct to generalise as such.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 1, 2015)

I just checked out Edifier X400  and man this is one awesome piece of speakers.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Apr 2, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I just checked out Edifier X400  and man this is one awesome piece of speakers.



you mean you happened to listen to them?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 2, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> you mean you happened to listen to them?



Yeah, a second year student bought one in my hostel


----------



## GhorMaanas (Apr 2, 2015)

ok. edifier didn't disappoint again then. OP should consider this set.


----------



## sandynator (Apr 2, 2015)

Edifier X400& x600 are awesome piece of speakers for the price. So I sugested them.
X600 almost non existent online but X400 still could be sourced.


----------



## sandynator (Apr 6, 2015)

teaj said:


> I read in reviews that F & D A521 is good in sound but I have heard a lot about F & D speaker's bad durability and how they malfunction in short period of time. I wouldnt want a speaker that is not durable. Logitech is decent but I have no clue about what model to buy as I have never had any experience with the brand. Edifier is a good brand and I have read many good things about C2? Is it really that good? Whats the best quote i can get for it? Its 4.5k on snapdeal and c2 plus is 5k. I can only spend 3k and 3.5k maybe. Is Edifier X400/600 better than Creative inspire t3300.


Edifier c2 back on snapdeal @ 3500-3600


----------



## $hadow (Apr 6, 2015)

Yeah OP should check out the deal.


----------



## teaj (May 1, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Edifier c2 back on snapdeal @ 3500-3600






$hadow said:


> Yeah OP should check out the deal.



Bummer, I missed it. Its Rs 4.5k now.



sandynator said:


> Edifier X400& x600 are awesome piece of speakers for the price. So I sugested them.
> X600 almost non existent online but X400 still could be sourced.



I'm sure they are. Edifier is good 

- - - Updated - - -

Its ok guys. Thanks for the suggestions but I settled with a guitar amp. Its not the best but its alright and I'll use that for 1-2 years.


----------



## $hadow (May 1, 2015)

Good for you man, enjoy your purchase.


----------

